# [SOLVED] single loop water cooling



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

I am thinking of getting a water cooled gtx580 and have been looking at mini water pumps, radiators and reservoirs. Preferably able to fit in a case such as HAF x(in some of the expansions slots) radiator can go outside but I know its likely to be small anyway. 

I find all this water cooling a little confusing as only ever use air. So looking for suggestions ect .

Thanks, I can answer any questions about my rig If necessary


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: single loop water cooling*

Air cooling is more than sufficient and you won't have to worry about possible leakage issues. I would just get a regular GTX 580 and the HAF X will be more than capable of keeping it at good temperatures.

What's the brand and model of the PSU?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: single loop water cooling*

I have to agree with Mark. Stick with air. 

Liquid cooling can be much more than "a little confusing". Without a lot of time spent in research, you might be able to put together a basic system, but, to me, the risks far outweigh any possible gain.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

I got antec 850 psu, its pretty decent but soon to get 1200 corsair modula  ..


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: single loop water cooling*

Good decision as Antec are not as good as they used to be. Couple that with a regular GTX 580 and you're good to go.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

With the 1200w you think I could 2 gtx580 and possibly a third? I know they are thirsty and there isn't a 1500w that I trust enough to buy.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: single loop water cooling*

I agree with the above. Liquid offers no advantage to the normal user. It is very expensive, in done properly, and offers no great advantage.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: single loop water cooling*



MrDan said:


> With the 1200w you think I could 2 gtx580 and possibly a third? I know they are thirsty and there isn't a 1500w that I trust enough to buy.


A quality 1200W would support 2 of them, and probably a third...but at this stage in the game, why!? Is there really something out there right now that a single 580 can't effectively handle?


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

Good point  well ill post the spec of my rig sometime on the appropriate section of the forum. Thanks for replies, thread solved


----------

